# Subs needed in Northern NJ and Southern NY



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We are looking for a few more subs with plowtruck, backhoe, skidsteer, and quad. In the NJ area - Mt. Olive, Rockaway, Parsippany, Franklin, and in NYarea - Middletown thru Monroe. 

Please give us a call 800-507-7181


----------



## Birdjr (Nov 24, 2005)

do u have anything near the wayne area


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Id help but im out of the area, im in bergen county, how much were u thinking of paying ur subs. i have a 2500HD w/ a 8' blade. Im just trying to gauge and see what the going rate is


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

JK Landscaping and Kemmer,

Please give my office a call and ask for Bob!

800-507-7181


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a driver available. Pickup with a plow. Wayne area.


----------

